

If You Have Too Much Data, then “Good Enough” Is Good Enough  - yarapavan
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1988603

======
yarapavan
Another link from CACM: [http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2011/6/108666-if-you-
have-too-...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2011/6/108666-if-you-have-too-
much-data-then-good-enough-is-good-enough/fulltext)

